# Antlers, bones, chews, etc.



## Sies-Carey (May 10, 2012)

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this topic (and it may be over-done, but I'm new so haven't gotten a chance to explore much).

Anyway, we have an 8 1/2 week old GSD. I was wondering if there is a preferred age to introduce more intense chewing items such as antlers or bones from the butchers' or if she can have them at any age? 

Also, what do you recommend for softer chewing items? So far she's had the Busy Bones but I don't care for how messy they are. I've been looking into Himalayan chews as well, so feel free to offer your opinion on those or make other suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a pic of my pup with his first antler. He's never been a real heavy chewer so the antlers work well for him. I also gave him raw pork neck bones or raw marrow bones (be sure to scoop alot of the rich marrow out). He also likes the Himalayan chews. Some people give bully sticks. I always supervised as well.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used just about every chewy thing, from pigs ears, antler, rawhides, bully sticks, and softer ones like busy bones, kongs, and nylabones. Both Jazzy and Delgado love to chew (thankfully only toys and appropriate things lol)

Antlers are great, but expensive and neither of my dogs like them very much. They chew on them for a minute or two then leave it and find something else

My parents used to give pigs ears, I hated them because they caused really nasty gas

Rawhides have been the best in my opinion, I know there are alot of people that discourage them, especially for puppies but I've never had a issue with them ever. I've used the large bones, small bones, and chips 

Bully sticks are awesome, I find it causes my dogs to have bad gas if they get it too often though

Busy bones can be good, but expensive again and messy. I would take a large busy bone and cut it in half and freeze it, that helped make it last longer and I haven't had a dog turn one down yet

Frozen kongs with treats are awesome, the best filler I've found is kibble and peanut butter

Nylabones, I've never had a dog like them but I know others that love them


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Antlers from the first day I brought his fluffy butt home. I get them from this lady- great service and prices
WSPuppyeyes by WSPuppyeyes on Etsy

Bully sticks with strict supervision since I found a 2in piece in his poop


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Effie has brought home antlers several times when we walk in the woods. She plays with them but doesn't spend a lot of time chewing. She likes bully sticks and bones from the butcher shop. She doesn't really like her Kong but sticks are always fun. I don't know what busy bones are. I will have to google that.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

glinny, my boy could never see her antlers he would spit out the ones he gets for that anyday! lol


----------



## Sies-Carey (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I'm definitely going to look into getting her some bones from the butcher. My parents used to give our dogs bully sticks but I remember they smelled horrible. Do they sell any with less odor?

Tutera has a Kong toy that is specifically for when she's in her crate so she's less fussy when it's time for bed. However, she doesn't like peanut butter _at all_. I tried freezing it and she still wants nothing to do with anything peanut butter. Do you have any suggestions for other stuff to put in it for her?

Sorry for all the questions! She's my first GSD and my first puppy to be such a _chewer_!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You could put some plain yogurt in the kong and freeze.

They do have bully sticks that don't stink. I have bought from this site with no issues.

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

GrammaD said:


> Antlers from the first day I brought his fluffy butt home. I get them from this lady- great service and prices
> WSPuppyeyes by WSPuppyeyes on Etsy
> 
> Bully sticks with strict supervision since I found a 2in piece in his poop


So, if you have a power chewer (destroys a black kong in about 3 weeks, petco now recognizes us when we come in since you have 30 days to get a free replacement) what size would you recommend? Would you go with deer, elk, or moose? 

Finally, can he chew them inside, on carpet? He does now with the Kong.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't use femurs.
Antlers can break teeth as can the hard nylabones. We still get nylabones but not the superhard ones. My Dachshund broke 3 teeth on either the antlers or the hard nylabones, we are not sure which, so away with the antlers and we use the softer nylabones now.

Kongs are great and knotted rope toys as well. 
Rawhides can harbor e. Coli as can bones from the butcher. More than one dog on here has broken teeth on butcher bones.

Just keep in mind, the more "durable" the more likely your dog can break a tooth. Planet Dog balls can be awesome as they are virtually indestructible but very pliable.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Freddy said:


> So, if you have a power chewer (destroys a black kong in about 3 weeks, petco now recognizes us when we come in since you have 30 days to get a free replacement) what size would you recommend? Would you go with deer, elk, or moose?
> 
> Finally, can he chew them inside, on carpet? He does now with the Kong.


If you talk to the gal with the Etsy shop via e-mail she will make a recommendation for you. She is great to work with. Fast service with a personal touch. When I officially adopted my "failure" she sent a gift to him 

For my serious chewer I went with a moose chunk. The edges are wearing down but no pieces have ever broken off and we've had it for 6 months!

They have no odor and leave no mess- no staining.\

Edited to add it is very important to get the proper size antler for your dog- too small is what leads to tooth breakage. You can read about sizing at her store and/or talk to her about it with her personally.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'll email her for her recommendation.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> too small is what leads to tooth breakage.


Hardly. My Dachshund is just 11lbs. 
Too _hard_ of anything will break a tooth which is why femur bones break just about any dog's teeth, whether the bone is large or small.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Hardly. My Dachshund is just 11lbs.
> Too _hard_ of anything will break a tooth which is why femur bones break just about any dog's teeth, whether the bone is large or small.


With antlers it has to do with how much of the material can get back into the dogs mouth to alter the style of chewing from gnawing to attempts to crush/snap the antler. Which is why for small dogs the seller I mentioned takes off the points on smaller antlers. 

Femurs are weight bearing. Makes a difference.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

And that's what they had. The points off the antlers. Some of the antlers you get are like cement and some are softer. Its a mixed bag. People need to be aware of that.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

points off the antlers? or antlers without points? I was probably not clear. For a small dog who is an avid chewer what you are looking for is something like this:

3 Piece Large Variety Deer Antler Dog Chews by WSPuppyeyes

nothing thin enough for them to snake back into their voracious maws  

Maybe even better would be a moose chunk? But they are very heavy and most small dogs would have a difficult time manipulating them so they might give up


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You'd be amazed...yes it was the points but I'll never trust one again, not after three molars broken.
The one who did it is an obsessive chewer, not a 'regular' chewer, if that makes sense? Chews out of anxiety while waiting for feeding time. Very powerful chewing. I like the Nylabones with more give so he can really get into it. The Nylabones we had at the same time were about that size, but didn't have give, very hard material.

The softer Nylabones seem to work well. I also got them a Petstages "Stick", and it's working well.
http://puppypawtique.com/index.php?...id=128&zenid=692c2285cc36141bcd925e3213f01d28


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Abby snapped the end off a hard Nylabone! Took a couple years off my life before I found the hunk so I knew she hadn't swallowed it. Labs *sigh* she also shredded a Kong Genius Leo. Got into that x-slot for treats and pulled it apart like it was paper.

Those sticks look interesting. The other chew we have had good luck with is the Himalayan chews.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

This one's doing great so far. One is about halfway down, the other just has the tip gnawed on.
They are hard but soft enough so they aren't cracking anything 
And they are "wood scented" so the dogs really like them.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

As I read and ponder whether this is a good idea for my competition chewer, I will say I found a toy that lasts longer than the black wolf size kong. I've had a goughnut for about 2 1/2 months now that is starting to show signs of wear. That's about 8 times as long as the kong. They also have a red wear indicator, and when it starts showing you send it back and get a free replacement.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh, goughnuts are excellent!
We have one and our dogs will not touch it so more power to ya, if you can get yours to chew on it!
They love these sticks, though


----------

